# Producing template when working with template Guides



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

producing templates 3 - YouTube

Here is Tom O'Donnell's latest video posted on you tube Thought it would be better in a new posting. Template making an alternative method. Not suitable for all templates as there are large template guides in use.
Sam


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't say as I could really follow what he was doing. I call mine patterns, and make them an entirely different way.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm clearly missing something here. If you already have a pattern of the leg why not use that with a pattern bit to get to the final leg shape after rough cutting the outline on a bandsaw? The video says it allows better "safety awareness". Does that mean it is a safer way to follow a pattern or you just pay more attention to safety? I don't understand all the additional steps.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I'm clearly missing something here. If you already have a pattern of the leg why not use that with a pattern bit to get to the final leg shape after rough cutting the outline on a bandsaw? The video says it allows better "safety awareness". Does that mean it is a safer way to follow a pattern or you just pay more attention to safety? I don't understand all the additional steps.


Using the method you outlined following the template with a pattern following bit is the standard method. This is an alternative method of producing the legs and yes it adds Greater safety awareness when using the method outlined. It's all about using template guides and introducing 'Female' templates. Yes it is safer to follow the pattern as the cutter is controlled with the use of the template Guide


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry Tom, oops, it's now Sam, but even though I'm familiar with your methods, that was as clear as mud, sorry but I have to tell it as I see it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I'm sorry Tom, oops, it's now Sam, but even though I'm familiar with your methods, that was as clear as mud, sorry but I have to tell it as I see it.


Gotta agree Harry.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I'm sorry Tom, oops, it's now Sam, but even though I'm familiar with your methods, that was as clear as mud, sorry but I have to tell it as I see it.


I also have to agree with Harry but I do think this video is better than previous videos that I have seen from TOM. I don't agree that this method "adds Greater safety awareness when using the method outlined. It's all about using template guides and introducing 'Female' templates. Yes it is safer to follow the pattern as the cutter is controlled with the use of the template Guide".


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep, clear as mud to me. It is like making a pattern of my pattern.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> I'm clearly missing something here. If you already have a pattern of the leg why not use that with a pattern bit to get to the final leg shape after rough cutting the outline on a bandsaw? The video says it allows better "safety awareness". Does that mean it is a safer way to follow a pattern or you just pay more attention to safety? I don't understand all the additional steps.


Oliver both you and Harry are correct, I have been routering professionally for over 30 years and this is overly complicated, I would make my blanks slightly oversize on a bandsaw and then clean them up with a pattern following straight, end bearing cutter where the work piece is held in a box and held down with a lock down clamp, also, it is beyond any amateur to make a jig that way, I could do it, that is hold the router firmly against the first jig as it cuts the second jig, I think I could, and he is correct to say that the router must be held firmly against it as the cut is done but come off at all and the jig is ruined, it is jig making backwards, and all overly complicated, beside that his leg design is ugly and I would not make one of them let alone go to all that trouble to make hundreds of them, it is correct to use a permanent process to make any item over and over, doing that is a must as it is very important to have all your production the exactly same but this is not the way. Neville


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Being a beginner, I didn't get this at all especially about the safety aspect.
I googled male/female templates and came across a woodweb article:
How to Make Matching Male and Female Templates
but this was about producing matching male/female templates
and I get that to some extent but why do what Tom
does I have no comprehension - maybe when I make enough dust
I'll get it one day


----------

